# StuG's and Panzer's.....



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which StuG's and Panzer's these were using?

StuG Abt. 177
StuG Abt. 189
StuG Abt. 286
11. Panzer Division
5. SS-Panzer-Division Wiking
11. SS Freiwilligen-Panzergrenadier-Division Nordland


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 28, 2008)

In wich date ? equipment varied with the time. I can tell you that the first 3 units you listed used Stug IIIs mostly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> In wich date ? equipment varied with the time. I can tell you that the first 3 units you listed used Stug IIIs mostly.



It doesn't matter what dates CB, I'm just curious to what kinda Stug's that were used by StuG Abt. 177, 189 and 286. The same for Wiking and Nordland plus the Panzer's of course.
I know that some of the SS units had Tigers, but not Wiking or Nordland, they had just Panzer III's, IV's and Panthers and Stug III's or IV's, right?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea, there was no a lot of surprizes, I will made a seach, let see if I can post some pictures of the units you are interested.


----------



## Amsel (Jan 29, 2009)

The 11.Panzerdivision used Panthers and Panzer IV's mostly.


----------



## sturmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Stug abt.177: mainly used STUG 33's
Stug abt.189: Stug III ausf. C/D's
Stug abt.286:
11th panzer: Pz III, Pz IV (short and long barreled), StG III, Pz V Panther
5th SS-Panzer-Division Wiking: Pz II ,Pz III (long&short), Pz IV (short&long), Pz 38t
11th SS Freiwilligen-Panzergrenadier-Division Nordland: 6 kingtigers (but from the info that ive read, i conclude that this division didnt have a regiment of tanks, the kingtigers were used by the 11th and the 33rd. the purpose of these divisions were mainly anti-tank based. i also read that most of the division were split up and renamed).


----------

